# Temporary Layout Track Support: SOLUTION



## Thud_11 (Dec 18, 2013)

I think I've come up with a pretty decent solution to my problem of wanting a secure roadbed for an outdoor layout that would be easy to break down in the event I'm stationed elsewhere. Here it is: Two L shaped garden stakes zip tied together, one near the top to keep them level with each other, the other at the bottom to keep them from splaying out when they're installed in the ground. It just so happens that the tops of these things fit perfectly, and I mean perfectly, between the ties of LGB track. Each one can be adjusted to a "just right" level above the grass, and with a little green paint, they're not too noticeable. I'll keep you guys updated on how it works out. More to come! - Thud


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Great solution to the problem, easily removed and transported. Where did you find the stakes, or did you fabricate them?
Not sure if you are using battery or track power, but beware of placement so you don't create a short between the two rails.
Steve


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice solution Thud! Same question as Steve, where did you find them?


----------



## Thud_11 (Dec 18, 2013)

I found these things at Home Depot, in the garden section. They just happened to be the right size to slide in between the ties. I'm on track power, so I'm taping the tops off near the rails to prevent any shorts.


----------

